# Talk to me about renting Amazon movies



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

The week before Christmas we will be staying in Olympic National Park. No internet, no wifi, no TV. Lots of reading and knitting! However, I would like to download some rental movies to my Fire before we leave. However, they are 24 or 48 hour rentals. Does the time limit start when we start watching the movie, or when we download the movie? If the latter is the case, I guess we will have to wait until we can find some free wifi (about 45 miles from our destination) to download a movie.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane, which version of the Fire do you have? 
The rental period starts when you begin watching.
For the newer Fires (I only have the original one), you can download anything that is available through Prime Streaming. (Very jealous about that, I am).


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Jane, which version of the Fire do you have?
> The rental period starts when you begin watching.
> For the newer Fires (I only have the original one), you can download anything that is available through Prime Streaming. (Very jealous about that, I am).


I have the 7" Fire HDX.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As Carol said, with your HDX you'll be able to download many Prime videos (not all, alas) for offline viewing. Advantages of the latest model!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> As Carol said, with your HDX you'll be able to download many Prime videos (not all, alas) for offline viewing. Advantages of the latest model!


There is a limit, though. I tried this shortly after I got my HDX7 and here's what I found:

According to Amazon, a title can only be downloaded to two devices on your account at a time. That's basically the same as having a device limit on most book titles, though of course, there, it's usually 6.

Also, you can only download 25 titles at a time to all of the devices on your account. I'll never even come close: the one I tried, a 1 hour Doctor Who episode, on the best quality, takes up a huge amount of memory -- over 4 GB of my 14.5 memory available* -- but if you use lesser quality and have a bigger memory kindle you should be able to fit more -- I'm thinking you'd need to have the 64GB and save at SD to get anywhere close to 25, though. Or, of course, if you have more than one device, you can have 25 between them.

You have a limited time to watch them. Amazon says, " A typical viewing period is either 48 hours after you start watching the title or 15 or 30 days after the download, whichever is earlier." I found, however, that, as long as you're connected, they don't seem to really care on the 48 hours. They count it as streaming. I'd downloaded it on Wednesday and it was still available to me on the Saturday. BUT, when I turned wifi off and went to watch it, I got a message that said something like "you're beginning your 30 day off line viewing period." I assume if you're out of WiFi range that they won't be disabled -- but I'm not sure of that -- but I do suspect that, if you've watched them and then connect, the calculation will be made at that time and they may disappear from your device.

If you stop being a Prime member, you will not be able to watch Prime videos&#8230;even if you've downloaded them. So be aware of that if you're just on your free month of Prime that you get with the Fire Purchase.

Again, this is only on this year's HDX models.


----------

